# Check BetMen.eu - avg 1983% monthly profit at avg odd 2,56!



## Betmeneu (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi,
we are VERIFIED and LEGAL company - Professional betting service. Check our statistics: https://www.betmen.eu  :idea: 
Why us? We are:
* real and legal company,
* verified by GoDaddy, PayPal, Skrill and HiPay,
* SSL protection and secure payments,
* FREE SMS tips delivery (worldwide),
* customer discounts, referrals,
* guarantee tips (if lost - you´ll get free´s)
* online invoicing, 24/7 customer service,
* and much more!

AVG monthly profit 1983% means 73% daily, at odd 2,56 (February avg odd is till now 2,93!).

Thanks a lot, if interested!

There is screen of February 2013 tips:


----------



## Betmeneu (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Check BetMen.eu - avg 1983% monthly profit at avg odd 2,*

18.2.2013 - profit 1688 % at odd 2,93


----------

